# May have swallowed nose ring!



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

Whiskey just tore out my nose ring, and I can't seem to find it anywhere. It's small so I might just not be seeing it, but I'm concerned he may have ingested it. Is there any way to tell? How long would it take for him to pass it if he did swallow it? I didn't hear it fall and I can't find it anywhere. It was very small so he could've realistically swallowed it. He's singing and playing but I'm afraid it might be in his system. What should I do?


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I would think that, if he swallowed it, he would pass it in his feces. That's what the doctor used to say when my little brother swallowed a dime. He told my mom to check his feces (I don't know how--he as three or four years old). Sure enough, it came out the other end. She actually showed it to me. It was a little worse for wear.

The other day I dropped the very tiny back of one of my earrings. Couldn't find it anywhere. A day later, it noticed it on the floor. I don't know where it was the first time I looked.


----------



## Izzy_Meadows (Jun 6, 2013)

I've trained most of my heathens to drop any jewelry they steal into my hand. I had just gotten a nose piercing once when Alex tore it straight out. I'd keep an eye on Whiskey until you find it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

If it doesn't pass [assuming he ate it; I would check his droppings] then I suggest taking him to a vet to see what you can do.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Make sure his behavior is alright and if something looks wrong, go to the vet straight away. If he swallowed it, he could get a crop impaction or it could tear something inside of him and hurt him. Were you over carpet when it happened? He could have dropped it quickly and you didn't hear it fall


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I think it's likely he'd be quite visibly uncomfortable if he had swallowed. Keep an eye on him, search the area thouroughly for the ring, and if in doubt, take a trip to the vet


----------

